# LF NEW FW Elspeth on Carmine Dragon~



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

As the title says im looking for a ELSPETH VON DRAKEN ON CARMINE DRAGON If you have one please let me know, my buddy tried to get me one at gamesday but some Jerks bought them all out to e-bay :threaten:


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

you know she is availible to order direct from FW now? and is not one of the GD exclusive or early release.

I guess international shipping may be the issue and there may be a delay due to demand but i don't think there'll be a cheeper way at least atm


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Barnster said:


> you know she is availible to order direct from FW now? and is not one of the GD exclusive or early release.
> 
> I guess international shipping may be the issue and there may be a delay due to demand but i don't think there'll be a cheeper way at least atm


Ya i would pay tax twice, then customs........I gota find someone in the US who has a bunker store


----------

